# Where do the tubes go???



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't figure this out. (Sheepish grin)

No manual with the new Mission Amps 5e3. No reply from Mission or the seller yet.

I have two preamp tubes: a 12ax7 and a 12ax7lps.

Which goes in which socket?

Here's the amp from the back:










(Obviously not *my* amp...it's a picture of the same Mission Amps 5e3 kit someone else built)

Thoughts on placement?


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

It looks like 5E3 layouts generally have a 12AY7 in V1.
http://ceriatoneforum.com/index.php?topic=22.0


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

you might check out eurotubes.com, where I bought my tubes from. They have a great site full of info and you might just find your amp there too.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Judging from the description on the tubestore site I would put the 12AX7LPS in V1. That's the socket at the far right when looking at the back. That is considered to be the position with the most impact on tone ( for the pre-amp section). It really doesn't matter where you put it, both tubes are the same type so you can't harm anything. As long as you don't try and put it into the power tube socket, which are the second and third from the left in the picture. 

Incidentally I like long plate tubes in the pre-amp, I find they mellow out the top end a bit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks guys.

I got an email from Bruce and Mission Amps confirming a 12ay7 in the far right spot -- so I guess the 12ax7lps would go there like J S Moore suggests.

I have another problem though: he shipped it with a 5ar4 rectifier tube. 5e3s use 5y3gt's --- grr. Need to work this out. Might need to shoot over to L&M tomorrow an pick up another rectifier tube. Not being able to turn this on is KILLING ME!

Also, from left to right: rectifier, power tube, power tube, v2, v1. This I have learned!

Thanks guys!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

http://www.turretboards.com/layouts_schematics/fender/layouts/deluxe_5e3_layout.gif

Traditionally you put a 12AY7 in v1, rather than the 12AX7's you have. I've built a 5E3, and its way too gainy for me with 2 12AX7's, kind of like a fuzzbox when you crank it up. 12AX7LPS tubes are nice phase inverters, which is V2 in this amp, but consider a 12AY7 instead of the 12AX7, i probably have a couple kicking around that i don't use. Shoot me a PM, were both in the same area, you can have one if you like.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

LOL just read your reply, prob have a 5Y3 lying around as well, let me know.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

zdogma said:


> LOL just read your reply, prob have a 5Y3 lying around as well, let me know.


Right on! Want to trade a Sovtek 5AR4 for one? I have an unused one now! 

The guy who owned the amp got back to me and he said to experiment with the 12AX7 placement. I'll try both spots and probably grab a 12AY7 and try that too. Fun times!

I'm still waiting to hear back on the 5AR4 and whether that was a mistake or he ran it with that. I don't know how interchangeable at 5AR4 and 5Y3GT are -- Bruce from Mission Amps got back to me and said 5Y3GT in the rectifier spot.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Right on! Want to trade a Sovtek 5AR4 for one? I have an unused one now!
> 
> The guy who owned the amp got back to me and he said to experiment with the 12AX7 placement. I'll try both spots and probably grab a 12AY7 and try that too. Fun times!
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear back on the 5AR4 and whether that was a mistake or he ran it with that. I don't know how interchangeable at 5AR4 and 5Y3GT are -- Bruce from Mission Amps got back to me and said 5Y3GT in the rectifier spot.


Yep that would be fine, i don't have any amps that use 5Y3, but three that are 5AR4. Let me look in my tube box and get back to you.


----------

